# Pimax 5K und 8K - Revolution der VR?



## Jason1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Die erste Pimax (4k) war bekanntlich nicht so der Bringer, aber offenbar hat man damit in erster Linie Erfahrungen sammeln und eine Basis aufbauen wollen, denn was Pimax jetzt mit der 5k und 8k bald raus bringt, scheint wirklich eine echte Revolution zu werden. 

Im Grunde werden all die negativen Effekte der aktuellen Brillen Gen eliminiert, wie die relativ geringe Auflösung, die Linsen mit vielen Blend und anderen Negativ Effekten, das geringe Sichtfeld (FoV), etc.pp...bei der Pimax scheint das alles weitaus fortschrittlicher zu werden. Ich war am Anfang ja etwas skeptisch, einerseits weil es ein Chinesisches Unternehmen ist und zudem weil halt die erste Pimax nicht das gelbe vom Ei war, aber das deutsche Testvideo weiter unter hat mich nun überzeugt das da wirklich was großes im kommen ist.  

Für die Pimax benötigt man zwar auch einen guten Rechner, aber mit einigen technischen Innovationen werden die Hardwareanforderungen deutlich gesenkt und die Mindestanforderungen liegen dadurch nur leicht über denen von Rift & HTC. 

Auf jedem Fall im Auge behalte, der Release soll schon im ersten Quartal nächstes Jahr sein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=68&v=rOGnMGQ7gN4



> *Pimax: 30.000 verkaufte 4K VR-Brillen – “Produktion ist kein Problem"*
> _Der chinesische Hersteller Pimax ist derzeit mit einer 8K-VR-Brille bei Kickstarter erfolgreich. Das Vorgängermodell 4K wurde laut Pimax rund 30.000 Mal verkauft.
> _
> Circa 1,7 Millionen US-Dollar haben Pimax’ neue VR-Brillen 8K und 5K bei Kickstarter mittlerweile eingeworben. Das ist beinahe das Zehnfache der ursprünglich avisierten Summe und entspricht rund 2.600 verkauften Geräten. Die bange Frage der Privatinvestoren: Hat der chinesische Hersteller die Produktionskapazitäten und kann pünktlich liefern?
> ...


----------



## ein_Flussipferd (24. November 2017)

hahahah 8k.. ne gtx 1080 ti packt ja nicht mal quad had (2700 auf 1820 ) auf max einstellungen (vlg. GTA V)
ich hab eine und die is übertaktet.....bis das mit den höheren Auflösungen (4k,5k,8k) mal massen tauglich wird müssen wir noch n bisschen warten bis es auch gescheite gpus gibt die sowas packen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. November 2017)

ein_Flussipferd schrieb:


> hahahah 8k.. ne gtx 1080 ti packt ja nicht mal quad had (2700 auf 1820 ) auf max einstellungen (vlg. GTA V)
> ich hab eine und die is übertaktet.....bis das mit den höheren Auflösungen (4k,5k,8k) mal massen tauglich wird müssen wir noch n bisschen warten bis es auch gescheite gpus gibt die sowas packen.


Es geht nicht um die native Auflösung der Software  sondern um die feine 8k Matrix der Hardwarebildschirme, die man sich in 10 cm Entfernung vor die Augen schnallt. Je höher die Auflösung, desto weniger ist das Raster zu sehen. Das ist der große Kritikpunkt der aktuellen Brillen. Die Auslösung der Software kann auf 8k Brillen deutlich niedriger sein . 
Außerdem gibt es Techniken,  die die Hardware-Last reduzieren.
Zudem 8k dann auch für andere Dinge geeignet,  die nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun haben. Virtuelles Kino,  Reisen, Ausflüge, Treffen,  etc..


----------



## Das_pelzige_Gnu (24. November 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Die erste Pimax (4k) war bekanntlich nicht so der Bringer, aber offenbar hat man damit in erster Linie Erfahrungen sammeln und eine Basis aufbauen wollen, denn was Pimax jetzt mit der 5k und 8k bald raus bringt, scheint wirklich eine echte Revolution zu werden.



Vielen Dank für den Post, ich werde mir wohl demnächst eine VR-Brille kaufen und hatte die Pimax 8K tatsächlich nicht auf dem Schirm. Insbesondere auch, weil die 4k ja eher schlecht als recht war... Wenn sich die positiven Reviews bestätigen, wovon ich mal ausgehen, werde ich mich wohl für diese Brille entscheiden


----------



## Das_pelzige_Gnu (24. November 2017)

ein_Flussipferd schrieb:


> hahahah 8k.. ne gtx 1080 ti packt ja nicht mal quad had (2700 auf 1820 ) auf max einstellungen (vlg. GTA V)
> ich hab eine und die is übertaktet.....bis das mit den höheren Auflösungen (4k,5k,8k) mal massen tauglich wird müssen wir noch n bisschen warten bis es auch gescheite gpus gibt die sowas packen.



Wenn du dir mal 10 Minuten Zeit genommen hättest dich über die Technik Brille zu informieren oder auch nur das Video zu schauen, hättest du vermutlich selbst erkannt, was für einen Unsinn du schreibst. Es hätte wahrscheinlich schon gereicht Jasons Post richtig zu lesen, denn dort schriebt er bereits:



Jason1 schrieb:


> Für die Pimax benötigt man zwar auch einen guten Rechner, aber mit einigen technischen Innovationen werden die Hardwareanforderungen deutlich gesenkt und die Mindestanforderungen liegen dadurch nur leicht über denen von Rift & HTC.



Das nächste mal vielleicht einfach informieren anstatt direkt daruflos zu schreiben...


----------



## sethdiabolos (25. November 2017)

ein_Flussipferd schrieb:


> hahahah 8k.. ne gtx 1080 ti packt ja nicht mal quad had (2700 auf 1820 ) auf max einstellungen (vlg. GTA V)
> ich hab eine und die is übertaktet.....bis das mit den höheren Auflösungen (4k,5k,8k) mal massen tauglich wird müssen wir noch n bisschen warten bis es auch gescheite gpus gibt die sowas packen.



Du wirst es kaum glauben. Full-HD schaut auf meinem UHD auch schon besser aus als auf meiner alten 1080p-Möhre. Einfach da der Lochabstand zwischen den Flüssigkristallen kleiner geworden ist und somit das Bild feiner wird. 
Ähnlich verhält es sich auch mit der VR-Brille. Die Spiele sehen auch in niedriger Auflösung besser aus als z.B. bei Rift oder Vive.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. November 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die native Auflösung der Software  sondern um die feine 8k Matrix der Hardwarebildschirme, die man sich in 10 cm Entfernung vor die Augen schnallt. Je höher die Auflösung, desto weniger ist das Raster zu sehen. Das ist der große Kritikpunkt der aktuellen Brillen. Die Auslösung der Software kann auf 8k Brillen deutlich niedriger sein .
> Außerdem gibt es Techniken,  die die Hardware-Last reduzieren.
> Zudem 8k dann auch für andere Dinge geeignet,  die nichts mit dem Spielen zu tun haben. Virtuelles Kino,  Reisen, Ausflüge, Treffen,  etc..



Eine niedrige Auflösung zu interpolieren endet schnell mit Skalierungsartefakten oder mit starker Unschärfe. Eine höhere Auflösung ohne Interpolation, die mehrere Pixel als Gruppe ansteuert, würde dagegen zum gleichen Problem wie bei der niedrig auflösenden PSVR führen: Man sieht zwar kein Fliegengitter mehr, dafür aber Aliasing was die Immersion ähnlich stark stören kann.


----------



## Das_pelzige_Gnu (29. November 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Eine niedrige Auflösung zu interpolieren endet schnell mit Skalierungsartefakten oder mit starker Unschärfe. Eine höhere Auflösung ohne Interpolation, die mehrere Pixel als Gruppe ansteuert, würde dagegen zum gleichen Problem wie bei der niedrig auflösenden PSVR führen: Man sieht zwar kein Fliegengitter mehr, dafür aber Aliasing was die Immersion ähnlich stark stören kann.



Hallo Torsten,

hattest du oder die PCGH-Redaktion allgemein schon die Chance einen Blick auf die Pimax 8k zu werfen? Falls ja wie war euer Eindruck? (:


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2017)

Das_pelzige_Gnu schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> hattest du oder die PCGH-Redaktion allgemein schon die Chance einen Blick auf die Pimax 8k zu werfen? Falls ja wie war euer Eindruck? (:



Leider nicht. Primax verschickt meinem Wissen noch keine Testmuster, sondern veranstaltet nur ab und zu Prototypen-Vorführungen. Meinem Wissen nach aber noch nie in Deutschland und VR ist noch immer zu sehr ein Nischenthema, als das wir einen Redakteur für ein einfaches Hands-On über den Atlantik fliegen könnten.


----------



## CastorTolagi (1. Dezember 2017)

Linus hatte ein Testkit von denen schon auf den Kopf:
YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2017)

Okay, Linus spielt da ehrlich gesagt einfach in einer anderen Liga als wir. Je mehr man testen und messen möchte, je mehr man ins Detail geht und je weniger Youtube-Abonnenten man hat, desto uninteressanter wird man für einige Hersteller – vor allem in frühen Entwicklungsphasen wo  noch mehr Fehler zu entdecken als Prototypen zum aus-der-Hand-geben existieren.


----------



## HyperBeast (10. Januar 2018)

Gibt es bereits neue Infos zur Pimax VR Brille ? Aktuell gibt es wohl ein Testsample auf der CES.

Jungstes Pimax 8K Headset im Hands-on: Besser, aber noch nicht perfekt

CES 2018: Pimax "8K" Has Come a Long Way but There's Still Real Kinks to Iron Out

PIMAX 8K VR, HTC VIVE PRO, TPCAST 2 Review (CES 2018) : Vive

Lese mich gerade erst ein und besitze die Oculus Rift CV1 samt i7-5820K mit einer GTX 1080. Interessiere mich hauptsächlich für SimRacing. 

Vielleicht mal eine grundlegende Frage was seht ihr technisch vorn die neue 

HTC Vive Pro 2880x1600 bei 110 Grad
Pimax 8K         3840x2160 bei 220 Grad (skaliert)

Das Hauptproblem bei der Pimax 8K scheint mir der extrem hohe POV von 220 Grad auf die genannte Auflösung. Macht ja im großen und ganzen weniger Sinn wenn sich die Auflösung auch direkt auf die größere Fläche erstreckt ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Januar 2018)

Ich habe keine Informationen zum Überlappungsgrad der Displays bei der Primax, im Gegensatz zu Rift und Vive dürfte es hier einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Gesamt-FOV und dem horizontalen FOV pro Auge geben. Auch sind die 110° und 200° Diagonalen wegen dem unterschiedlichen Seitenverhältnis nicht 1:1 vergleichbar. (Vergleiche 27 Zoll 21:9 und 27 Zoll 16:9)
Besser wäre ein Vergleich anhand des vertikalen FOV, hier zeigen die Präsentationen von Primax schätzungsweise 10 bis 20 Prozent Zuwachs. Bei 31 Prozent Unterschied in der horizontalen Auflösung wiurd die Pixeldichte der Vive Pro also gegebenenfalls nur um 10 Prozent überboten, der Rest fließt in die FOV-Erweiterung.


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2018)

JKJ von der CT war wohl nicht so begeistert vom Sample

Lichter aus in Las Vegas: Die Tops & Flops der CES 2018 |
    heise online


----------



## micha34 (28. Mai 2018)

200° FOV bekommt man aber auch durch stärkstes Verdrehen der Augen nicht hin und deshalb erschliesst sich mir der Sinn nicht.
Mehr als 180° FOV sind mit aller Anstrengung nicht erreichbar und Spaß macht es dann auch längst nicht mehr wenn man maximale Augenverrenkung betreibt.
So 140-evtl. 160° FOV sind eher sinnvoll.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. Mai 2018)

Ups, mein Beitrag hat sich verdoppelt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. Mai 2018)

Es geht beim FoV nicht nur darum, wo du mit den Augen hinschauen kannst, sondern auch um das natürliche Sichtfeld (bzw. Gesichtfeld), in dem deine Augen Farben, Bewegungen oder Konturen wahrnehmen können, ohne direkt hinzuschauen. 
Bei einem Erwachsenen beträgt die Horizontale des binokularen Gesichtsfelds etwa 214° .
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesichtsfeld_(Wahrnehmung)


----------

